# National Young Bird Show



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Is anyone here going to the National Young Bird Show in Louisville, Kentucky on October 24? 

I will be arriving Friday evening the 23rd. I haven't been in a few years so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## sansert (Nov 8, 2012)

*Yes I will*

I live in Louisville and go every year. I havent had pigeons for a long time but still like to go hang out and meet new people or see a few people I know in the Louisville Pigeon Club which hosts the show


----------



## The Blue Barred Loft (Oct 1, 2015)

I've never gone but I plan to be there on the 24th that Saturday. I won't be showing or anything but another breeder told me I should go check it out.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I will be bringing some of my rare colored homers.


----------



## sansert (Nov 8, 2012)

The Blue Barred Loft said:


> I've never gone but I plan to be there on the 24th that Saturday. I won't be showing or anything but another breeder told me I should go check it out.


Like I said, I havent had birds in about 25 years but I always go just to check things out. Plus I live about 5 minutes away if that. One of these days I will have them again


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I was there in the Classic Old Frill section. Did you find some birds outside the forsake section?


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Kentuck Pigeon Show*

I was there and seen old friends. Always love to see birds and mingle with others who are selling extra birds.


----------

